# Do aerobars make a difference?



## radagascar (Feb 4, 2012)

So I'm training for my first triathlon at the beginning of summer and I've seen recommendations for aerobars. Obviously I'm a beginner so I just need to work on my cycling strength in general but it doesn't seem like things add up. If aerobars made such a noticeable difference in cycling efficiency and speed wouldn't all serious cycling athletes be using them? From the few racing videos I've seen I have not noticed any serious cyclists using aerobars. What gives?


----------



## cyclist brent (Apr 13, 2011)

In a triathlon that features no drafting, you absolutely need aerobars. Look that up on the web and you'll find its one of the biggest ways to save a lot of energy. (look up anything by John Cobb. He'll school you on what's important.) Remember that roughly 80% of your effort is just fighting the wind. Reduce that and you get a lot faster.

If you are riding/racing in a group, then leave them at home. The draft effect from other riders will outweigh the aerobars. Plus, the aerobars are very dangerous in a group setting as you need to have quick access to brakes. Things happen suddenly in a group and you usually won't have time to get off the bars and over to the brakes before crashing and taking everyone down with you. ..and nobody likes "that guy".

Also, in a triathlon, you need to save strength where possible to jump off the bike and hit the run. A properly set up aerobar extension will allow your legs to feel fresher and your upper body to be more relaxed.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Aero bars make you more aerodynamic cuz you decrease the amount of body surface area that is hitting the wind. Aerobars are more difficult to steer precisely, which is why they are not used in road cycling races. Those cyclists ride in very close quarters. One racer can't steer smoothly in the packed peloton, they can crash dozens of other cyclists at the same time.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Like radagascar said you'd be foolish to time trial without them. When breaking all the wind yourself they might give you ~ 1 mph faster or more. 

When riding with others they're dangerous. I'm in a large club & there are several people who insist on using them. The club voted whether or not to ban them on group rides and the measure lost by considerably more than 2:1. When on the aero bars you can't brake, you can't steer well, the balance front to rear of your bike is different, and it's nearly impossible to look behind you. 

As I said, our club tried to ban them and the issue was killed. IMO...too bad.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

A buddy and I went out to do some TT work. We are about as close a fitness match as two people can be. I wore a normal kit (just bib shorts and a jersey) and regular helmet, and rode my road bike - standard drop bar. He showed up in a skin suit, TT helmet on his TT bike. We did laps rotating the pull - total lap pulling, switch, etc. 

It was unreal. When he was pulling, I was also pedaling the whole time - and hard. When I was pulling, I heard a LOT of freewheel. He was resting. Our laps with him pulling were THREE mph faster. After a while, I popped... he rode on. It was no where near a valid study, no statistically significant data but holy *#$& was I convinced. He looked funny in his skin suit and tear-dropped helmet... as he faded away off the front 

So yeah, those aero bars - and anything that helps ya beat the air - really do help.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Tri clothing is supposed to be a HUGE help. Go on Nashbar or Performance and look at the clearence gear. I cannot say to much since I am doing my first tri in a month and a half but I have been training for a while now with my tri clothing and damn it fits tight but it sure dries fast.


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

radagascar said:


> From the few racing videos I've seen I have not noticed any serious cyclists using aerobars. What gives?


It's because aero bars are illegal for road racing (for all the reasons mentioned above). If you watch the TdF (or any stage race with a TT stage), you will see aero bars on the Time Trial stages where they are allowed.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Aerobars and the like make your bike ugly, but if it's triathlons you're doing, then ugliness is part of the deal. 

I admit that I will not be fastest in a forthcoming ITT, but I'm competing against myself, not the pointy-helmet crew with their aerobar-antlered, flat-tubed bicycles...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I picked up a set of cheap clipon bars back in the fall. Figured I'd use them on the trainer during the winter for an added position on the bike. I rode them outdoors twice.. and into a steady headwind I did see a decent savings in the power it took to maintain my speed. It varied between 20-50+ watts depending on the ground and wind.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Aerobars won't make you faster. A good aero position will.

This include aerobars but not only. If you just put aerobar on top of your handlebar, you won't gain anything as you will sit more upright. You need to first find a way to lower your handlebars. If your stem is already slammed this won't be easy.

The point is, you must work on your position as a whole, not thinking about the individual component. This include the suppleness of your body. If like me you are used to climb in the drops _pantani style_, you are already fine. If you are used to ride always in the hoods and find painful to stay in the drops for two hours, work on it first.


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

Agree with the others. A good fit with the aerobars is crucial to gaining anything. If you don't get fit, you will end up hating the position and sitting up on your horns anyway.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

OldZaskar said:


> A buddy and I went out to do some TT work. We are about as close a fitness match as two people can be. I wore a normal kit (just bib shorts and a jersey) and regular helmet, and rode my road bike - standard drop bar. He showed up in a skin suit, TT helmet on his TT bike. We did laps rotating the pull - total lap pulling, switch, etc.
> 
> It was unreal. When he was pulling, I was also pedaling the whole time - and hard. When I was pulling, I heard a LOT of freewheel. He was resting. Our laps with him pulling were THREE mph faster. After a while, I popped... he rode on. It was no where near a valid study, no statistically significant data but holy *#$& was I convinced. He looked funny in his skin suit and tear-dropped helmet... as he faded away off the front
> 
> So yeah, those aero bars - and anything that helps ya beat the air - really do help.


Similar experience with a buddy that does irons, and was riding a p4. When he's on the bullhorns, I could keep on his wheel. When he went off of them and into the aeorbars-- gone. From 20-21 to 23-24, plus no slipstream to speak of.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I would recommend selecting a set of aerobars that will work with your handlebars without damaging them. If you have carbon handlebars, make sure the manufacturer approves the use of aerobars. Make sure the aerobar attachment is tight enough not to move but doesn't crush the handlebar. Install them and ride enough to get the feel of the handling differences before your race. I used to time myself on a set course to see when it was advantageous to be on the aerobars, when to set up, and when to be out of the saddle. Good luck - remember the first race is for the experience - have fun!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Aerobars won't do much for your speed if you crash. Make sure you get some saddle time in aero position. Tri bikes are much more squirrely than road bikes.


----------

